# Which Pump?



## grainger (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all,

So I've been given a choice of two pumps and I'd love people's opinions, reviews, comments etc on them please. I'm reading the text on their individual websites but lets face it it's sales jargon and I'm after the reality of them so please please let me know....

medtronic 640g or animas Vibe

Hopefully at least one of them is half decent!
Also, have people bought the sensors that go with them or not? I realise these aren't funded and seem seriously expensive so I don't know if it's worth it or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 14, 2016)

They are both very good pumps. If you want the sensors then the vibe is the way to go due to being able to get a lot more use from the Dexcom sensors.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 14, 2016)

Glad that you have gone for a pump Grainger.  I have no experience of either of these pumps but I am sure someone will be along with some info about them.  Keep us posted with how you get on.


----------



## shanko (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi grainger, I have been on the pump for 2 months now. Mine is the Medtronic 640G. When I was in the process of starting the pump we had 2 reps come to see us, 1 from Medtronic and 1 from Animas. The Medtronic 640G looked so much better than the Animas vibe and the Medtronic rep gave a much better sell.I think it is great and wish I had the option to go on it before.

I used the freestyle libre for the 1st month or so so that i could see the trends, i found it useful for fine tuning.

It's surprising how when you first start using the pump, it seems quite daunting, by the time you've done a couple of set changes, it feels like second nature.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 15, 2016)

Agree with @Pumper_Sue, both very good. Vibe is a bit long in the tooth these days, but several of this generation of new pumps (640G/Insight) seem to have found a whole bunch of people who really don't get on with them for various reasons.

I had the option of both but went for 640G because I had bene given the chance of trialling it some months previously. You might find this an interesting read/watch? http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/09/64-days-with-minimed-640g-ep-9-review.html

A year later (must post an update!) and I still like it but there are *certainly* a bunch of niggly things about it that really drive me nuts. Mostly the amount of clicks to get from anywhere to anything. But on balance I still prefer it to my Veo, which I still have as a back-up and could be using if I didn't like the 640G enough.

Animas are in the midst of developing a new pump from what I can tell from the rumour mill, but the Dexcom integration (and possible extension of sensor life) does make that pretty affordable on the Vibe. Having said that it doesn't have the auto-suspend hypo-dodging wizardry of Medtronic.


----------



## grainger (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks all.

This is really helpful. Mike, your post was a really interesting read too. Going to try the 640g - this is the one my diabetes team has the most experience with too so hopefully it'll be a relatively smooth transition. Due to get it in November! Excited and scared by this - I know I'm really lucky to have the option to have a pump and have had for a while (I seem to pick the right hospitals!) but this change still feels daunting and huge.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 15, 2016)

Good luck with the upcoming change. From what I've read on here people seem to love their pumps


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2016)

Good luck! Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## grainger (Sep 15, 2016)

Just a quick one - how long does a battery last?


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2016)

Good news grainger and not too long to wait  

I'm very happy with my 640g and the Medtronic customer services and reps have always been really helpful to me. I use cgm so my batteries get drained more quickly than normal, I get about 2 1/2  weeks out of each AA.

It is a big change to MDI but after a few weeks of tweaking and loads of testing I'm sure you'll get used to your new friend very quickly


----------



## Riri (Sep 15, 2016)

Ive got a Medtronic 640g pump - love it. I get about 4 weeks from the battery. Used to get a lot more from the previous one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2016)

grainger said:


> Just a quick one - how long does a battery last?


My MM640G (without sensors) gets about a month out of a standard Energizer alkaline. Depends how often you check the screen, and whether or not you turn it off (press and hold top-right button) or leave it to time-out.


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 17, 2016)

My Roche Combo came to the end of it's life this year and I faced the same dilemma - Vibe or 640G - as I wanted a waterproof pump for swimming with the ability to use CGM. In the end I plumped for the 640G and think I made the right decision for me. It feels like a definite step up from the Combo and there are some real practical pluses. For a start, I find the Medtronic reservoirs are much easier to fill avoiding bubbles and the auto-suspend when you're heading for a hypo is (mostly) pretty spot-on.

BTW I understand that the next generation Medtronic pump (18-months or so away?) will also auto-correct if you're going high.

Yes, the sensors are expensive and not for everyone, but I look at it as less than a tank of fuel for the car or a meal out. With more competition from other companies offering CGM and a higher uptake, maybe the costs will come down. Here's hoping! I can't see us getting NHS funding in the present state of affairs.


----------



## grainger (Sep 17, 2016)

Great thanks - I'll stock up on batteries! 

One more question - sorry - have people bought the belts/pouches etc? Any recommendations?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 25, 2016)

I am on a different pump, but I started with a ouch hung in bra strap, and the hook kept breaking.  I now just stuff it in the side strap of my bra, the centre of bra is reserved for easy access to Libre.  It keeps the pump in place, I can shift it easily as necessary and I position it with tubing downwards from pump so that any small bubble with float up away from the tubing.  I can then get rid of those if necessary when I change the cannula.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> I am on a different pump, but I started with a ouch hung in bra strap, and the hook kept breaking.  I now just stuff it in the side strap of my bra, the centre of bra is reserved for easy access to Libre.  It keeps the pump in place, I can shift it easily as necessary and I position it with tubing downwards from pump so that any small bubble with float up away from the tubing.  I can then get rid of those if necessary when I change the cannula.


Is that why your are getting high rises in bg ? (other post)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2016)

shanko said:


> Hi grainger, I have been on the pump for 2 months now. Mine is the Medtronic 640G. When I was in the process of starting the pump we had 2 reps come to see us, 1 from Medtronic and 1 from Animas. The Medtronic 640G looked so much better than the Animas vibe and the Medtronic rep gave a much better sell.I think it is great and wish I had the option to go on it before.
> 
> I used the freestyle libre for the 1st month or so so that i could see the trends, i found it useful for fine tuning.
> 
> It's surprising how when you first start using the pump, it seems quite daunting, by the time you've done a couple of set changes, it feels like second nature.


Medtronic is my favourite too. If the Libre worked with the 640  "Perfect". They are both good gadgets


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 7, 2016)

As far as belts etc go, the best one that I have found is the Multiway Body band by a company called Hid-in. It is not bulky at all, really comfortable and does not resemble a 'medical accessory' which some of the ones the pump companies have do.
The other advantage of this one is that it undoes on a hook and slide, which the other lycra one I bought first does not. This means you don't have to step in to it like the all in one bands.
They are not cheap, but I wear mine every night, as well as sometimes in the day and they are comfortable and allow me to sleep with the pump without worrying where it is or that it might fall out or I would drop it when I get out of bed etc.
Really hope you are getting on ok, and that when you are used to the pump, you love it.
Curlygirl


----------



## heasandford (Oct 7, 2016)

Also, just a point, batteries are supplied free by Roche, are they not by Medtronic and Animas?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2016)

Medtronic are !  You order them with supplies


----------



## Radders (Oct 8, 2016)

curlygirl said:


> As far as belts etc go, the best one that I have found is the Multiway Body band by a company called Hid-in. It is not bulky at all, really comfortable and does not resemble a 'medical accessory' which some of the ones the pump companies have do.
> The other advantage of this one is that it undoes on a hook and slide, which the other lycra one I bought first does not. This means you don't have to step in to it like the all in one bands.
> They are not cheap, but I wear mine every night, as well as sometimes in the day and they are comfortable and allow me to sleep with the pump without worrying where it is or that it might fall out or I would drop it when I get out of bed etc.
> Really hope you are getting on ok, and that when you are used to the pump, you love it.
> Curlygirl


Thanks Curlygirl, they look really useful. I am going to order a twin pack. The Velcro is starting to wear out on the one that came with my pump.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 8, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Is that why your are getting high rises in bg ? (other post)


I have been away for. Week so I am not sure which post this refers to Hobie.


----------

